# Filezilla KO [risolto]

## mrl4n

In seguito a diversi aggiornamenti (non solo quale o quali siano in particolare, era da un po' di tempo che non aprivo il programma) filezilla ha smesso di funzionare.

Ora se cerco di riemergerlo ricevo un'errore 

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [filezilla] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src/interface'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src/interface'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src/interface'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 2462:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                emake || die "emake failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1'

```

dove se guardo 

```
# emerge -pqv =net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1  USE="dbus nls -test"
```

ritrovo le USE corrette con cui l'ho installato.

Questa la situazione 

```
# emerge --info =net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Dec 2010 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.6

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news nostrip parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa asf avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odcb ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sasl scanner sdl session spell sql ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1 was built with the following:

USE="dbus nls -test"

```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Dec 04, 2010 2:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

L'errore è prima dell'output che hai postato.

Cosa centra un bug di stabilizzazione con il tuo problema?

----------

## mrl4n

Dici?

...mamma mia quanto ne ho di cose da imparare ancora...

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -g -fexceptions -pthread -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o filezilla filezilla-aboutdialog.o filezilla-asyncrequestqueue.o filezilla-aui_notebook_ex.o filezilla-auto_asci$

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libtiff.so.3, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetDirectory'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFReadDirectory'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFClose'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFDefaultStripSize'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFReadRGBAImage'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFGetField'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFScanlineSize'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetField'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `_TIFFfree'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `_TIFFmalloc'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFClientOpen'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetWarningHandler'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFWriteScanline'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetErrorHandler'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFGetFieldDefaulted'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [filezilla] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src/interface'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src/interface'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src/interface'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 2462:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                emake || die "emake failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.4.1/work/filezilla-3.3.4.1' 

```

----------

## Onip

prova ad abilitare la USE tiff o in make.conf o in package.use per il pacchetto x11-libs/wxGTK e ricompilalo.

```
# emerge -N1 x11-libs/wxGTK
```

poi riprova ad emergere filezilla

p.s. un problema del genere non va nel forum discussione, ma in quello principale

----------

## mrl4n

 *onip wrote:*   

> p.s. un problema del genere non va nel forum discussione, ma in quello principale

 

Qui, sempre più bravi a vedere difetti, sempre meno ad aiutare dando indicazioni giuste...vabbè

Mod e admin, scusatemi...

Non credo sia la strada giusta 

```
# emerge -N1 x11-libs/wxGTK

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

EDIT: ho fatto un semplice 

```
#emerge wvGTK
```

 e ho provato a far ripartire filezilla (che era già installato) OK!

Grazie

----------

